# BSD Router Project



## balanga (Jul 25, 2018)

I see that there has been a new release of BSDRP. Anyone using this?

I've been toying with the idea of running OpenWrt which seems to be well supported, and having tried it, I quite like it, but I much prefer FreeBSD over Linux. I haven't as yet managed to get BSDRP installed and wondered if anyone could compare the two...


----------



## nihr43 (Jul 25, 2018)

Is there a openwrt for x86?  iirc, openwrt and dd-wrt are great for home AP use, but don't do much routing.

BSDRP is not meant for wifi AP use.  Its meant for literal routing.  Datacenter stuff - OSPF, BGP.

That said, it depends on what you need.  As far as x86 options, yes, FreeBSD makes for an outstanding routing and firewalling platform.  Since you're interested in such things, you should also check out Alpine linux.

Also watch out, theres a rule about derivatives.


----------



## samob (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't have any experience with BSDRP, but I think you can find some explanation about project here.


----------



## Maelstorm (Jul 26, 2018)

FreeBSD has all the software required in the base system to build a router (turns head and looks as firewall computer).  Daemons such as natd and routed are the ones that you need, as well as a few other settings in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Jul 26, 2018)

No all. Base system do not have a dhcpdeamon, and 1GB is little big sometimes.

But: 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...high-restrictive-firewall-and-tors-dns.66339/


----------



## alexseitsinger (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool project. It reminds me of the old LRP. I just installed FreeBSD on a compact desktop, with a couple extra NIC's, and a couple switches as a gateway for my home network. I have a hard time moving away from PF for my firewalls. It would be nice to be able to flash FreeBSD onto a small router though.


----------



## balanga (Jul 26, 2018)

nihr43 said:


> Is there a openwrt for x86?  iirc, openwrt and dd-wrt are great for home AP use, but don't do much routing.



Yes OpenWrt x86 exists and I have installed it. The latest release is here. Installation is very straightforward, although one thing you need to watch is that it automatically starts with a static IP address of 192.168.1.1 which could interfere with your existing network.

One great thing which is available for OpenWrt is the OpenWrt Build System which allows you to roll your own image. According to the docs, you can install this Build System on FreeBSD, but it hasn't worked for me so far. It seems to depend on the availability of GNU Time which we don't have.

One confusing thing abot the project is the name. It was OpenWrt, then became LEDE-project and now is back to OpenWrt. The forum which is very active is https://forum.lede-project.org/


----------



## Steagee (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi, guys! Don't want to create the new topic for just one question, so I'll ask here. Is there any orchestration tool for BSDRP? For example, if I have something like 500 BSDRP VMs, how can I manage all of them?


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Aug 5, 2018)

Coreboot.


----------



## olivier (Aug 6, 2018)

Steagee said:


> Hi, guys! Don't want to create the new topic for just one question, so I'll ask here. Is there any orchestration tool for BSDRP? For example, if I have something like 500 BSDRP VMs, how can I manage all of them?



You can use ansible with BSDRP (it includes python).


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 6, 2018)

Oliver, I a little off topic here but I see you also have a BSD Media Center build on the parent BSDRP github.
Does that still work OK? I have not seen much information regarding it here or elsewhere. It seems like a nice idea.
Thanks


----------



## olivier (Aug 6, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Oliver, I a little off topic here but I see you also have a BSD Media Center build on the parent BSDRP github.
> Does that still work OK? I have not seen much information regarding it here or elsewhere. It seems like a nice idea.
> Thanks



It's an old project used for testing the modularity of BSDRP nanobsd-framework.
I need to refresh it, but I remember problem with the size of the /etc (and /usr/local/etc) ramdisk and XBMC/Kodi usage.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 6, 2018)

While learning NanoBSD I found your bsdrp.nano "WITHOUT_" list to be the most accurate and up to date with no stale settings.
I used alot of your settings for my own NanoBSD amd64.nano after giving up on the /nanobsd/embedded type builds.
Now I am rejiggering for poudiere image type builds, Maybe from a VM in the cloud.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## olivier (Aug 6, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Now I am rejiggering for poudiere image type builds, Maybe from a VM in the cloud.
> 
> Keep up the great work.



I'm following the "poudriere image" evolution too, and hope to migrate from nanobsd to it soon.
I just need to upstream a bunch of patches first to have exactly the same result as with nanobsd.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 7, 2018)

Do you know vrf's ? I don't know what you're trying to solve , but  check out vrf's first !


----------

